# For the Love of Curls



## hokankai (Mar 14, 2012)

I finally decided to start a blog for my little bunny "Curly" (which is a temporary name for a couple more weeks). I'll be calling Curly a "he" for now...but because, haha.

I first acquired Curly from the Humane Society of Utah when I got a desperate plea that they had received a mother rabbit and her kits and did not have a foster home to care for them. Seeing as I was on my way home with my OWN bunny (Theodore, my barely 3lb Holland lop) I almost turned it down. But of course I couldn't give up the chance to raise another litter of rabbits, so I agreed. They had the mama (a very poor quality black lionhead), her two 4 week old kits, and 4 4 day old kits. They actually had a THIRD litter at the shelter already that was a month older than the others. The runt kit passed the day after I brought them home, but the others have been thriving. I recently returned the two older siblings (Chester and Cecelia) after weaning them and now the other three are 3 weeks old. 

Anyway, as Curly developed I noticed something was weird about his fur. It came in waves which was very different from his siblings' fur. As he's grown his curly locks have just gotten cuter and cuter and I decided to ask about adopting him. They said YES, and that's where we are today .

They're only now starting to display their little idiosyncrasies, but so far Curly has been outgoing, friendly, and very playful. He loves playing with Theodore and I'm hoping bonding will go well when the time is right!

I've been taking pictures on a regular basis to track their development, and that's what I'll be sharing here!


----------



## hokankai (Mar 14, 2012)

Growth from 4 days to 3 weeks!

4 days






1 week





12 days





13 days





And then I lost count...haha














3 weeks


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 14, 2012)

He is just amasing! Your so lucky and I am soooo jealous! That last picture is the cutest bun photo ever!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. I too am soooooo jealous. What a cutie.
He/she will be a major attraction on this site.


----------



## Meeky242 (Mar 14, 2012)

That's it! I'm moving to the US! I want a lion head, and i'm going to steal Curly


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 14, 2012)

I think before the week is out you may have to stand inline.lol


----------



## MagPie (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, what a neat looking little guy. Very cute


----------



## Benjamin08 (Mar 14, 2012)

I love love love him! So cute. Question how did the mon have two four week old babies? Did they get surrendered with her and then the shelter found out she was pregnant again?


----------



## hokankai (Mar 15, 2012)

She got turned in with 3 of her litters. One at 8 weeks, one at 4 weeks, and 1 at 4 days. My guess is that they didn't take the male out and she just kept getting pregnant over and over again


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 15, 2012)

For the record everyone! Mods get first dibs on stealing Curly bunnies. Because I am a mod and I called it first I will be the one to bunnap this little darling. Everyone else will have to wait there turn.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 15, 2012)

Bahaha, you'll have to pry him from my cold, dead fingers first!

I_Heart_Fraggles, you actually do have an advantage because I'm from Vancouver, Wa and will be moving back there


----------



## candykittten (Mar 15, 2012)

Your so lucky to have known him from such a young age! Your bond will truly be special


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 15, 2012)

*candykittten wrote: *


> Your so lucky to have known him from such a young age! Your bond will truly be special



Ditto! So truly glad for you and Curls!

K


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 15, 2012)

He is the most unique bun ever!! He is going to be very popular here!


----------



## hokankai (Mar 15, 2012)

3.5 weeks old <3





















And a cute video of my Holland Theodore and the babies 
[ame]http://youtu.be/aCTgyxI12kY[/ame]


----------



## Benjamin08 (Mar 15, 2012)

That is so sad.  How could someone let her keep reproducing like that. Lucky it didn't kill her.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 15, 2012)

:yeahthat::sosad


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 15, 2012)

I have spoken with Sas who is having computer problems and can not visit the site right now. But we have decided to team up for the bun-napping of Curly. She is buying a truck and as soon as she has the big plastic bunny ears placed on the hood then we will be on our way. Can't wait till you get to Vancouver


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 16, 2012)

Theodore is just so sweet with those little bunnies. Curls will have such a good big brother to show him a lot of things as Curls is growing up. 

So glad for both of them. 

K


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## hokankai (Mar 17, 2012)

This update isn't about Curly, but his mom. I think she might still be pregnant and about to give birth...to her fourth litter that I know of in a row. She has been heavily scratching the bottom of the cage and collecting hay, and her belly is very large. I can't seem to feel anything in there though. She feels bloated and I can feel her ribs protruding (probably from the constant pregnancies and nursing).

I have a feeling these new babies won't be around for very long. I think if I were to let her nurse again it would literally kill her. She feels so skinny with a huge belly


----------



## MagPie (Mar 17, 2012)

Ooooh poor mama. =/ I hope she makes it. That's the part of breeding animals that I do not like.

hahaha on to Curly, I love his mustache. So cute!



(OH and that little white one is adorable <3 )


----------



## hokankai (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, it sounds like I don't have to worry too much about mom anymore. The shelter asked me to bring them in when they're born and that they'd find them other arrangements. What the means, who knows, but I can't afford to worry about them unfortunately :/


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 18, 2012)

You should be proud. You did your job tenfold. And you did the correct thing for all parties.

It's just mind boggling how this happens where a doe is constantly bred and constantly pushing out kits. 

Hoping Mom and new kits do well. And hopefully after this last kiddle she will be spayed and finally have a life with pet parents. 

This type of issue is what gives a good breeder a bad name. 

K


----------



## hokankai (Mar 19, 2012)

Here he is at 4 weeks! He looks like a lamb 
Today I noticed he had yellow goop around his eyes and did some dry-sneezing while diving into the food bowl. Is this something I should worry about? His activity level is normal (he's a spaz!) and poops are normal.

I tried sexing them but they're still pretty ambiguous, so a few more weeks and we'll know for sure! I'm hoping for a boy


----------



## hokankai (Mar 19, 2012)

Double post...not sure what happened :?


----------



## MagPie (Mar 20, 2012)

The sneezing and eye goop is something you might want a vet to check out.

MMMMmmyy he is cute! Are you keeping his name Curly? If he is a he and you are renaming him you should think about naming him after someone with a big mustache. Heheh I'm in love with his mustache.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll probably rename him/her when I know for sure 

I emailed the foster coordinator and asked what the protocol was for sick fosters, so we'll see what she says.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 23, 2012)

IT'S A GIRL!

Actually, they all are! I just sexed "Curly" (now named Ariadne because I freaking love that name) and her siblings and they are all little girls 

Also, more good news, the goop is gone and was only there for that one day. They still have crust in the corners of their eyes because I haven't picked it off yet, but no runny eyes or noses and no sneezing!

New pics will be up tomorrow


----------



## MagPie (Mar 24, 2012)

How do you pronounce that?

I just can't get over how cute she is. Like a little stuffed animal.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariadne like from Greek mythology, pronounced Er-ee-ad-nee ^_^

Her fur is looking more fluffy now!


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 24, 2012)

Q-tip is leading an expedition to your house. She will befriend the bunny formerly known as Prince--er...Curly...and convince her to come home with us. She will tempt her with free run of an apartment and a timid parrot to torment. Beware, the Tipster has plans in motion. 

Seriously though, that's possibly the cutest rabbit I've ever seen (DON'T you dare tell Tippy I said that).


----------



## Anaira (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay, I love that you named her that! That's my nickname.  She is so cuuute!

And that means I go right to the head of the bun-napping list!  Move over, Katie, she's MINE! heheh


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 24, 2012)

*MagPie wrote: *


> How do you pronounce that?
> 
> I just can't get over how cute she is. Like a little stuffed animal.


Ditto on the pronouncing of her name. She's a sweetie. 

But I would still let a Vet look at her just to make sure. I always think better safe than sorry. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 24, 2012)

*hokankai wrote: *


> Ariadne like from Greek mythology, pronounced Er-ee-ad-nee ^_^
> 
> Her fur is looking more fluffy now!


Sorry missed this post. Love Greek mythology. 


K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't understand!! why is her fur soo cool like that?!
She is soo pretty and I know katie took dips in napping her
and all... But I remember katie mentioning that she knows her limits on how many pets she can handle and as it was 2 was her limit  sooo....... I guess I'd like to say
SHOTGUN!


----------



## hokankai (Mar 24, 2012)

Warning: MAJOR PIC SPAM 
I can usually weed out the pics I don't want to post, but I just got so many great shots that I couldn't resist :biggrin:

Ariadne is quite the little lady! She's gorgeous and sweet to boot! Here's what I got out of her today. I think she's used to the fashion scene because she sat very nicely for me!

First, an update of her coat:

Slicked back





Fluffed up









Cheeks <3




I love her face in this one, haha





And extras! 
The fur on the bridge of her nose is pretty straight and sooo fun to rub









This is how she let me know she was done for the day,LOL. It needs a caption but I can't think of anything


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 25, 2012)

She's so sweet! Truly thanks for sharing the great pics! 

I think the last one she's saying, "Ok enough with the camera Mom. I'm seeing spots." I've gotten that look too. lol

K


----------



## hokankai (Mar 25, 2012)

You're welcome ^_^. I just love sharing how she's growing and changing.

In a little over a week I'll be weaning the babies from mom, they'll be 6 weeks old. I'll keep the siblings together for another week and then send everyone but Ariadne back to the shelter.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 25, 2012)

I loved going through and reading your blog  thanks for sharing  she is precious and love the names  am I seeing right? That her whiskers are curly too? Way.too.cute.


----------



## candykittten (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you thought about keeping a sibling to bond with your girl?


----------



## hokankai (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not keeping a sibling, but she will be bonded with my Holland lop Theodore once she's spayed . They've known each other since she was about 3 weeks old.

And yes indeed, her whiskers are curly


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 25, 2012)

hokankai wrote:


> And yes indeed, her whiskers are curly



Be.still.my.heat. :inlove:
So sweet!


----------



## hokankai (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a good view of her whiskers <3


----------



## hokankai (Mar 29, 2012)

The dominance wars have begun! 

I weaned the babies today, meaning I just moved mama upstairs until she gets spayed on Tuesday. Well I took them out to play in their pen and I heard a weird noise to find them all running in a circle trying to hump one another! Ariadne was particularly persistent until her sister Shasta sent her running. Shasta actually chased her and managed go get a mouthful of her fur! Poor baby. But I think the order has been set and Ariadne is in the middle 

Also, I had an adorable discovery the other day when I was hand feeding them pellets. I was holding one a little high and she started honking! It was SO cute. I haven't been able to get her to do it again, but still...it was so cute. 

Ariadne has one more week with her sibs and then they're headed back to the shelter!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 29, 2012)

I know I said my pet limit is two but I can't resist this bun...... However with how darling this bun is I still have "bunny-x" to think about. Of course this baby and "bunny-x" are in no way interconnected


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 29, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> I know I said my pet limit is two but I can't resist this bun...... However with how darling this bun is I still have "bunny-x" to think about. Of course this baby and "bunny-x" are in no way interconnected



lol, muddying the waters. Seen this type of action before. 

Stay SAFE CURLS! 


K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 29, 2012)

*hokankai wrote: *


> The dominance wars have begun!
> 
> I weaned the babies today, meaning I just moved mama upstairs until she gets spayed on Tuesday. Well I took them out to play in their pen and I heard a weird noise to find them all running in a circle trying to hump one another! Ariadne was particularly persistent until her sister Shasta sent her running. Shasta actually chased her and managed go get a mouthful of her fur! Poor baby. But I think the order has been set and Ariadne is in the middle
> 
> ...



Congratulations on doing such a good job with these babies. I bet you will be thrilled to hand these babies over in a week and be able to bond with Curls and Theodore. 

How's Theodore doing? I bet he can't wait until these babies are gone. And it's just him and Curls having you all to their selves. 

K


----------



## hokankai (Mar 29, 2012)

Theodore is doing great! He's a grumpy little man-bun and it's hilarious. He's shedding right now, so I have to take him out every other day to brush him and get rid of some of the fur. He hates being picked up, so that's annoying, but once I have him he's very good. I've been hand-feeding him veggies as a reward for letting me pet him, so that's been making him more friendly as well.

He LOVES the babies! I had them separated in the rabbit room and they were trying to figure out ways to get through the pen, haha. He's not allowed to play with them anymore since they're starting to get hormones and I don't want him humping them relentlessly...


----------



## hokankai (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are her nearly 6 week old pics. Her curls are transforming into frizz, haha. She still has some on her cheeks, but I think she might be losing her curl. That's okay though . I'm interested to see what her adult fur will be!
















Her whiskers are still wonky though!


----------



## candykittten (Apr 1, 2012)

Any more progress figuring out her type? Did she end up being a rare bun


----------



## Verity (Apr 2, 2012)

I just love looking at these photos! shes so cute and different! i actually cant wait to see more photos and read more about her


----------



## Verity (Apr 2, 2012)

I just love looking at these photos! shes so cute and different! i actually cant wait to see more photos and read more about her


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 2, 2012)

Well she definitely has rex whiskers, but the coat does not look like a rex. So it's either just some genetic permutation that resulted in a botched coat, or she has a rare coat type.

Either way really, she ended up with a rare coat type. Too friggin cute!


----------



## hokankai (Apr 2, 2012)

I have no idea what her type is, as her father and her genetics are a mystery!

Thanks for those who read, it's been fun posting pictures of her growth.

Today is the big day! Her mom and sisters head back to the shelter and I'll be filling out the adoption packet


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha I got filtered. Teehee. It wasn't even bad! Anyways, she's incredibly cute, that was my point.


----------



## feedtheflame (Apr 2, 2012)

soooo freaking cute!! im kinda sad she's losing her curliness, but same here, im curious to see how she develops...


----------



## hokankai (Apr 7, 2012)

And the bonding has officially begun! I decided to start now since Theodore is neutered and Ariadne will be spayed as soon as I can do it. They're housed separately, but I'd like them to be comfortable and playing with eachother so the transition to one cage isn't a big deal. They've been playing off and on since she was 2 weeks old, and actually came to me the same day...so it'll be cool to see how things develop. 

Yesterday was the first time I let them play for a couple of weeks. There was no humping, and Ariadne would follow Theo and then bolt away like a spaz. I decided to put them in the tub and there was a lot of humping, dashing away, and then Ariadne just got stressed so I put them back.

Today I saw some interesting behavior that I'd like some information on if possible. I brought Theo out into the living room where Ariadne's cage is and let them run around. She's still doing the sneaking up and dashing away thing, but she also will lower herself to the ground while following him. When he turns towards her she completely flattens herself besides her ears and just sits there. She did it a couple of times and I thought Theo was going to hump her...but he didn't. She stayed there completely still for a couple seconds after he hopped away, and then followed him around again. 

He also hopped his way into her cage (she's played in his cage before when she was younger) and there wasn't any sign of aggression from either one of them. In fact, Ariadne did her weird flattening thing, Theo licked her ear and hopped away, and Ariadne hopped after him after he left the cage. 

I suspect this means things are going well, but I've never bonded two rabbits let alone an adult and a kit before...so any insight would be great!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 7, 2012)

The flatting is a submission stance. She is letting him know that HE is the boss. That's most likely why he did not hump her cause she already submitted to him.


----------



## hokankai (Apr 7, 2012)

That was my first thought when I saw her do it. It's just so funny because Theo is very laid back and indifferent towards Ariadne for the most part and she's not, haha.

Submission on her part is a good thing right? I figure things will change once her hormones come into play, but I'm wondering how much will change if she's been with him since she was this young. We'll see I guess!

As an update, Ariadne is an adorable little spaz. She is very friendly and loves running around the living room, tearing up her phone book, tunneling behind her litterbox and under the couch. It's fun having laid back adult and a hyper/playful kit under the same roof


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 7, 2012)

*hokankai wrote: *


> That was my first thought when I saw her do it. It's just so funny because Theo is very laid back and indifferent towards Ariadne for the most part and she's not, haha.
> 
> Submission on her part is a good thing right? I figure things will change once her hormones come into play, but I'm wondering how much will change if she's been with him since she was this young. We'll see I guess!
> 
> As an update, Ariadne is an adorable little spaz. She is very friendly and loves running around the living room, tearing up her phone book, tunneling behind her litterbox and under the couch. It's fun having laid back adult and a hyper/playful kit under the same roof



Yes submission is a good thing. And definitely I would expect a change from her wants hormones set in. Maybe more insistant for Theodore to notice here. 

So thrilled they are both getting along. I knew Theodore would such a sweetie. Watched him with the other kits when they were even tinier. 

And Ariadne sounds like she's having a ball. And liking her playmate Theodore. 

Definitely sounds like all good news! So thrilled for all of you. 

K


----------



## hokankai (Apr 9, 2012)

Did some more playtime today! I let them run around the living room together and then moved the barrier so they could go into Theo's room. Ariadne followed him around like a little fangirl and hopped around his cage. She still flattens herself around him and it's adorable. Some more progress, I closed Theo into his cage and Ariadne kept trying to get in there with him and would NOT go into her cage. So I put her in there to see what would happened and Theo was just like "Oh, hey" and munched away at his oat hey pellet things. No aggression AT ALL. Ariadne zoomed around his cage a bit and then I decided to put her back so she could eat some dinner.

Anyway, things are going great! I'm thinking that once they make the trek back home to in the car together they'll be pretty close and ready to be in one cage. I thought it would be better to keep them together right away so that all they know is sharing a home in their new environment.


----------



## hokankai (May 5, 2012)

WOW it's been a long time! 

Ariadne is a little over 10 weeks now and has bonded to Theodore. She no longer submits constantly and there's no humping going on. Theodore is so chill that he hasn't minded her one bit, but she LOVES him. They travelled very well in the tiny travel cage from UT to WA and have been living together full time ever since. She'll be fixed as soon as she's old enough, so about a month and a half.

As for her fur, it's still as crazy as ever but in a different way. She started off curly and now has an incredibly soft undercoat feel. She's in the process of molting now. Her curls are gone (except for her cheeks) and she's grown a lion's mane. She also has mane-length "skirt" along the top of her flanks and around her rump. It's hard to explain but I've never seen anything like it. Her coat isn't normal either. It's not angora, rex, or standard. The hairs are slightly kinked, almost frizzy, and are whispy and soft...but not angora.

I'll have to post pics of her once I get a hold of a camera! Mine broke 

Anyway, both of my bubs are doing great! I just had to take Theo in to get treated for ear mites, but he is doing well and both have settled in fantastically. I gotta say, there are a LOT of advantages to having a deaf adult rabbit living with a spry hyper bunny. His lack of reaction to scary things and overall calmness helps chill her out, and her curiosity and adventurous attitude helps draw him out to explore. It's so fun to see them together 

Needless to say, I'm in love with them both...even when Ariadne feels the need to wake me up early in the morning with her hyper antics when it's close to breakfast time....haha


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## hokankai (May 5, 2012)

Here's Ms. Ariadne at 10 weeks old 







Being a Diva






You can see her lion mane and her skirt, haha


----------



## candykittten (May 6, 2012)

Wow that is so unique! I've never seen anything like it. She looks really happy and healthy


----------



## LindseyG (May 6, 2012)

She is gorgeous! From what ive heard astrex start out curly, then get straight hair and thrn when they shed into their adult coat they are curly again! She could be the worlds first astrex lionhead!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 6, 2012)

Its time for "team bunny X" to move out...go go go!!!!


----------



## hokankai (May 7, 2012)

Good luck finding us! If you can't tell from the pictures our house is in the middle of nowhere, LOL.

I'm glad I decided to keep her and Theo together. I keep walking in on them laying side-by-side and it's just too adorable! 

So some development on Ariadne's personality. She LOVES to climb! She always seeks the highest possible thing she can get to, and is always trying to hop from her cage up to my bed which is 2 feet up at least. Such a weirdo 

Oh! And I've figured out why her fur feels weird...she has no guard hairs! It's so soft like it's all undercoat or something.


----------



## hokankai (Aug 29, 2012)

This little bunny is really keeping me guessing. She started out a cow-licked kit, turned into a lionhead teenager and has moved onto her next phase, the sleek young adult. She's in the middle of her first "big" molt at 6 months old and has lost all evidence of being part lionhead except for the tufts of fur on her cheeks. 

Now she pretty much looks like a blue tort rex but with longer fur I believe. It is INCREDIBLY soft and feels like chinchilla fur. She also has kinked whiskers that appear brittle because some are pretty short. I'll take some pics once she's lost all of her shorter coat and no longer has a mohawk down her back, haha!


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow I have never seen a bunny with curly hair u got a rare little guy he will be popular


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 29, 2012)

What kind is this sweetie


----------



## hokankai (Aug 29, 2012)

She's a mutt that I got from the local humane society, haha.


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 30, 2012)

OH man oh man. I just read all the way through your blog and I have never seen another bunny with such an amazing coat! I'm sure you hear that all the time, but wow! She's like an angora-rex-lionhead mix  What a sweet bun :hearts


----------



## hokankai (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks! She's pretty great ^_^. I've been working on training her and within minutes of starting training she mastered the clicker and now knows the commands "Come here", "Kisses", "Up", "Spin", and "Touch" (I have a training target she touches with her nose) as well as being completely litterbox trained. She is very smart and has a little 'tude sometimes but loves to be pet. Her and Theo adore each other and it is very cute 

I caved and took some pics! So here they are for your viewing pleasure. Sorry they were taken with my crappy cell camera. She seems to know her coat is a hot mess right now by the look she's giving me, haha!






her and Theo in their condo which they LOVE. I swear I could leave the door to their cage open all day and they would only come out for a few minutes at a time.





Is that a hint of a cowlick I see?! I just looked at her and she has a little twist of fur between her ears. Dunno if it's been there or if it just grew in but...we'll see!


----------



## hokankai (Aug 30, 2012)

I was flipping through old pics and found a couple more baby pics that made me smile!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 30, 2012)

She is the funniest little creature ever...


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 30, 2012)

Omg she is funny! What a doll. I wish I could feel that fur!  that is really fantastic you started clicker training. Agnes kisses and comes when called too! It is so fun to see how smart these creatures are


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, she has changed so much...seems like she doesnt know what she wants to be  Beautiful!


----------



## hokankai (Sep 8, 2012)

I finally got the chance to get some more pics of Ariadne. She looks so ridiculous since she's nearing the end of her molt, haha! I think she knows it too by the look on her face.









First of all, this girl still baffles me! Her newest thing is having an overabundance of plush down now with the addition of spread out guard hairs. I have no idea what coat type she's trying to be...but it's not working very well. haha! 





And I was right about the cow-licks coming back! The fur coming in on her face is silky smooth and has a slicked back appearance, meeting on her forehead to make a cool pattern (please excuse her crazy clumps of to-be-molted fur!)


----------



## hokankai (Feb 20, 2013)

Today is Ariadne's FIRST birthday! Hooray! In 5 days I'll have had her and Theodore for one whole year. It has been such a privilege watching this little girl blossom. I started fostering her mother and siblings when she was only 5 days old, and officially adopted her at 6 weeks old. She has done exceptionally well and has developed her own bossy personality. She LOVES to be pet, and tolerates handling for short periods of time even though she isn't too happy about it. 
Here are pictures of her growth, she has changed quite a bit!






And a full body shot of her today


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!! 
& 
Happy Birthday, Ariadne!​
:woohooarty:​
May you have many more healthy, happy birthdays together!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 20, 2013)

I´ve so enjoyed reading this and seeing your beautiful girl...she certainly is unique and I love the birthdays pics although she really was amazing when she was tiny, that fur was so unusual.

Here´s to a happy first and many more to come. I hope you´ve bought her a tasty birthday cake lol.

Look forward to seeing more of her and Theodore, those videos were so good. :birthday


----------



## PaGal (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations on the year anniversary and Happy Birthday Miss Ariadne!!!!:bunnydance::balloons::woohoo


Is her fur still curly? It looked like in the one photo that her whiskers are still curled? It was also interesting to see a bun in molt for the first time.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 20, 2013)

I just did some quick looking on the web and came across some curled fur buns and info. They call these buns astrex rabbits which is any breed of rabbit but where curly or wavy hair is produced. It is due to a mutated gene. some buns fur loses it's curl or wave some retain the curl or wave for life. it seems to occur more frequently in the rex breed but can be found in all.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww, just read through your blog! Ariadne has an exceptional coat. I've never seen the likes of it before!

Anyways, happy birthday Ariadne!:balloons:arty:inkbouce::sunshine:
Loved reading about you and will be watching for more updates!


----------



## hokankai (Feb 20, 2013)

She did indeed lose her curl, but her coat is still strange. She has kinky whiskers and the guard hairs above her plush coat are kinky too. She also gets a wavy when her face molts and her coat gets wet with water, but that might be a rex thing. She's definitely half rex and half lionhead, she is just SO soft!

I'm glad you guys enjoyed reading about her. I do miss the lamb-like curls she used to have, but I have so many pictures and videos that I can relive it whenever I like. I love that she is so soft now .

As an update, she has become the top bun in the pair. She likes to herd Theodore away from me when i have food, and luckily he doesn't seem to mind. Theodore is absolutely adorable. I love him 

In fact, here are some pics of Theodore!


----------



## hokankai (Feb 20, 2013)

Tried to make those smaller, whoops :/


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 21, 2013)

Awww, he has such a sweet face and I love the pic of them both together. I´m amazed looking at these and the earlier videos of how much Ariadne has grown, he was enormous by the side of her when she was a tiny curly bundle. 

I love the one in the cardboard box as well, sleeping bunnies are just too cute.


----------



## hokankai (Feb 21, 2013)

I know right?! She used to be tiny and follow him around everywhere. Now she's twice his weight and pushes him around (when there's food involved). I love watching those old videos of them <3


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 22, 2013)

Honestly, when you look back, it´s difficult to imagine how small she used to be and how much bigger he was. She was a little curly wurly, I had to go back and look at the video again, it´s just unbelievable the change.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful pics of Theodore! I love his little face! Does Ariadne still flatten behind Theodore?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow, just read through your blog. Ariadne is an amazing rabbit, it will be interesting to see how her fur progresses still over time. Her and Theodore are a cute couple


----------

